# Nagpapagamot ng sakit ang matandnag babae sa doktor



## Inglip

Nagpapagamot ng sakit ang matandnag babae sa doktor

I don't understand the 'sa' in that sentence.

I am reading a chapter about magpa-/pa-...-in affixes and I came across this sample sentence. It has no English translation, I am supposed to learn it. 

I understand it to mean: _The sick (person) is being treated by the old lady.....
_
I am confused by the last bit. Is it supposed to be, and I suspect it is: _*Old lady doctor*_?  
My question here would be, why is 'sa' used, and not _*matandang babaeng docktor*_?

Because of the use of 'sa' it makes me believe it is a location. So the sick person could be receiving treatment from the old lady in the doctors. In BRE, calling a clinic a 'doctors' is common. 

So, why is Sa used in this sentence?


----------



## 082486

Nagpapagamot ng sakit ang matandnag babae sa doktor
Nagpapagamot ng sakit ang matandang babae sa doktor

The doctor is not an old lady...
The sickness of an old lady is being treated by the doctor...(literal translation)
Sa is being used not just for location or places...

Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Inglip

I will start new thread because this is confusing me.

Thanks


----------



## jenny_lo

sa = from

*Nagpapagamot ng sakit ang matandnag babae sa doktor.*
The old lady is getting medication from the doctor.


----------



## DotterKat

_*Sa *_is a preposition that can translate to _at, in, for, to _and perhaps even _from. _If you wish to translate your Tagalog text "*Nagpapagamot ng sakit ang matandang babae sa doktor"*  in a similar manner as you would say it in BRE, you could say:

"The old lady is receiving medical treatment for her illness _*at*_ the doctors." (In AE, we would rather say: "The old lady is receiving medical treatment for her illness at the doctor's office." Better yet, and simpler: The old lady went _*to*_ the doctor's office for treatment.)


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> Nagpapagamot ng sakit ang matandnag babae sa doktor
> 
> I don't understand the 'sa' in that sentence.
> 
> I am reading a chapter about magpa-/pa-...-in affixes and I came across this sample sentence. It has no English translation, I am supposed to learn it.
> 
> I understand it to mean: _The sick (person) is being treated by the old lady.....
> _
> I am confused by the last bit. Is it supposed to be, and I suspect it is: _*Old lady doctor*_?
> My question here would be, why is 'sa' used, and not _*matandang babaeng docktor*_?
> 
> Because of the use of 'sa' it makes me believe it is a location. So the sick person could be receiving treatment from the old lady in the doctors. In BRE, calling a clinic a 'doctors' is common.
> 
> So, why is Sa used in this sentence?


The way it is constructed as Tagalog sentence sounds confusing, here is my version 1.) Nagpagamot ang matandang babae na may sakit sa Doktor. but we may omit the portion "na may sakit"  so the sentence become " Nagpagamot ang matandang babae sa Doktor". obviously the old lady has disorder so she asked the Doctor's help.


----------

